# Endurance Exercise Raises Dihydrotestosterone Levels



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Endurance Exercise Raises Dihydrotestosterone Levels by Anthony Roberts Although most people think of steroidogenic processes, such as the 5a-reduction of testosterone into dihydrotestosterone, as taking place in unwanted target tissue (the scalp, the prostate, etc???), this activity also takes place in skeletal muscle as well, as a reaction to exercise. DHT is, of course, the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

